# Prednisolone and indigestion remedies



## Claire149 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi there
I am taking 20mg e.c. prednisolone (10mg morning and evening). I have been having some indigestion and wind   and would like to take some rennies or deflatine but the pred says "Avoid taking indigestion remedies at the same time of day as this medicine". Can you tell me what this means exactly, can I take something an hour or 2 before/after the pills or does it really matter? Will the pred not work or is it because of damaging the stomach?
Thanks!
Claire


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Claire,

You can still take the indigestion remedies but not at exactly the same time as prednisolone. An hour either side would be fine if you need them. 

The indigestion tablets will break down the enteric coating of the prednisolone tablet if taken at the same time and this means the prednisolone will be absorbed a bit quicker and also be more likely to cause the gastric side effects of heartburn, nausea and ulcers! So best make sure you space out the tablets 

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## Claire149 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you Maz
that helps a lot
Claire


----------

